# Improvising a payment processor with instant bitcoin exchanges



## hundredpercent (Jan 1, 2021)

In most non-American countries, there are instant payment systems. You take out your phone, type in someone's phone/account number, how much, and press send. Money is transferred in seconds.

This has lead to the rise of "instant bitcoin exchanges". You go to the site, type in a bitcoin address and how much. You scan a QR code, press send, and wait 10 minutes. *Crucially, you do not need to register an account or set up a Bitcoin wallet.*

While Americans are not able to use these services, Europeans can and do use them as an impromptu payment processor. It is as easy as paying by card, but you can send the bitcoins anywhere. (For example, the Nordic Resistance Movement uses them to receive funds, despite banking issues)

The problem is that these services vary by country. If you had a list of these services by country, you could use it as a rudimentary payment processor, but telling people to look it up themselves will be very annoying.

*The purpose of this thread is to list instant mobile payment systems and bitcoin exchanges that accept them, without needing an account.*

Requirements:

The payment system used must have significant uptake among the population already
The first transaction should take less than 5 minutes, including KYC if needed
It should not require creating an account

I'll start:

CountryPayment systemExchange (link)SwedenSwish








						Köp digital valuta snabbt med Swish utan registrering - BTCX
					

Med BTCX Express köper du bitcoin och ether snabbt och enkelt på bara 3 minuter. För att det ska




					bt.cx
				



NorwayVippsFinlandSiirto (?) / MobilePay (?) / Vipps (?)DenmarkMobilePaySpainBizum (?) / KVIKO (?)Netherlands SEPA instant paymentsIndiaUPI (?)PolandBLIKBelgiumBancontact Payconiq (?)GermanyBluecodeAustriaBluecodeSwitzerlandTWINTPortugalSIBS/MB WayBosniaBAMCARD (?) / KVIKO (?)

I'm not sure what systems are actually used abroad, so it would be nice if other foreign users could contribute.


----------



## plsmake a&n public on tor (Jan 1, 2021)

CountryPayment systemExchange (link)United StatesZelle

Put this at the top of your table and remove the anti-american lies from your post, eurocuck.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jan 1, 2021)

I don't trust Zelle.


----------



## guidmaker (Jan 2, 2021)

plsmake a&n public on tor said:


> CountryPayment systemExchange (link)United StatesZelle
> 
> Put this at the top of your table and remove the anti-american lies from your post, eurocuck.


Imagine having the inferiority complex of the OP while being socially retarded enough to do it on an English-speaking forum.


----------



## hundredpercent (Jan 2, 2021)

plsmake a&n public on tor said:


> CountryPayment systemExchange (link)United StatesZelle
> 
> Put this at the top of your table and remove the anti-american lies from your post, eurocuck.





guidmaker said:


> Imagine having the inferiority complex of the OP while being socially retarded enough to do it on an English-speaking forum.


Does there exist a bitcoin exchange where I can buy Bitcoins for Zelle _without making an account, in less than five minutes_?
Does Zelle have a significant uptake among the population?
If so, link one and I will edit the post.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 3, 2021)

hundredpercent said:


> Does Zelle have a significant uptake among the population?


Yes, but I don't think it's any particular help for buying bitcoins.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jan 4, 2021)

thats cool and all, but i need a way to pay for my mcnuggies with BAT....


----------

